# Was fehlt euch im Internet?



## aVoid (9. Juni 2010)

Moin.

Es gibt ja einige Seiten, auf die manche gar nicht mehr verzichten möchten, als Beispiel nur mal die Social Networks wie z.B. Facebook oder werkenntwen. Schon erstaunlich, wenn man die Tatsache bedenkt, dass man die Social Networks vor ein paar Jahren noch garnicht kannte.


Um nun mal zur eigentlichen Frage zu kommen:
Gibt es etwas, was euch persönlich im Internet fehlt?
Könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was in naher Zukunft ebenso zum Standard gehört, wie die bereits angesprochenen Social Networks?

LG


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juni 2010)

Social network alias "Verkaufe Pers. Daten an den höchstbietenden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Internet bietet soweit eigent alles.


----------



## TheGui (9. Juni 2010)

more Porn!


----------



## nuriina (9. Juni 2010)

Du willst doch nur der nächste Zuckerberg sein. ;-p


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. Juni 2010)

let's go to myspace and I'll twitter your yahoo until you google all over my facebook

Kann auf Sachen wie Twitter und Facebook total verzichten, weil sich da nur Leute unterhalten, die IRL miteinander nix am Hut haben und dann werden Informationen ausgetauscht, die keine sind. Da erklärt meiner Freundin ein Ex-Klassenkamerad aus dem 5. Schuljahr, dass er sich neue Schuhe gekauft hat. Irre wichtig.

Ich kann online zocken und es gibt überall Pornos. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Internet.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Man beachte Perspektive 2




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUifLbLVXFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nein, momentan fehlt mir nichts im Internet. Nur auf diese dusseligen Social-Communitys könnte ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nur auf diese dusseligen Social-Communitys könnte ich gut verzichten.



Noch habe ich keines gesehen, was eine Zwangsanmeldung erfordert, wenn es erkennt das man im Internet ist...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Echter Sex! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne natürlich mehr XXX Filme. ;D


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juni 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Noch habe ich keines gesehen, was eine Zwangsanmeldung erfordert, wenn es erkennt das man im Internet ist...



Touché


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Juni 2010)

Regel 34.

If it exists, there is Porn of it.


Mir fehlen nur ordentliche Live-Streams für die privat Sender. Aber das brauch ich auch nicht wirklich dringend.


----------



## Soramac (9. Juni 2010)

Es fehlen uebersichtliche und laggfreie Internet Seiten.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juni 2010)

Was FEHLT mir im Internet?
Hmm...
Ordentliche Internetsperren.

Edit:
Oh sorry, da ist die Ursel von der Leyen doch glatt aus ihrem Käfig entkommen und hat versucht eine Nachricht an die Welt abzusetzen.

Im Ernst:
Das schöne ist ja, dass wir nicht wissen was uns fehlt bis irgendein kluger Kopf darauf gekommen ist, DASS es uns fehlt.
Wer hätte gedacht dass uns eine Möglichkeit fehlt, seltsame Videos online zu stellen und mit allen zu teilen ohne dass dies runterladen müssen? Wer hätte gedacht dass es, nachdem es ja schon unendlich viele Chats und IRCs und IMs usw. gibt mit denen man mit seinen Freunden in Kontakt bleiben kann wir tatsächlich noch Seiten brauchen, in denen wir mit Menschen in Kontakt treten können, die nicht unsere Freunde sind, die wir aber trotzdem kennen und denen wir Sympathie heucheln und alle unsere Schritte im Leben dokumentieren. 
Hätte keiner gedacht, aber manche Leute sind auf die Idee gekommen und sind jetzt Milliardäre...


----------



## Stancer (9. Juni 2010)

Was im Internet fehlt ? 

Ordentliches Benehmen der Benutzer !


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Juni 2010)

Eine Mischung aus Google, Twitter, Youtube und Chatroulete, MUD, bei dem Jeder Nutzer Kurz-Narichten (Twitter) als Video (Youtube) die an Zufällige Leute verschickt werden (CR). Von der BetreiberFirma wird dann eine Software geschrieben die Daten über die Benutzer Sammelt...




TheGui schrieb:


> more Porn!



Und das Natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Juni 2010)

ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es im Internet die Möglichkeit geben würde, weibliche Personen zu betrachten, die möglichst wenig Kleidung anhaben (oder vllt sogar schlimme Sachen miteinander machen hihi)
Das fände ich toll.

Und mehr Angebote für dicke schwarze Hornbrillen bei Amazon!


----------



## Ugnar (19. Juni 2010)

Natürlich mehr Privatsphäre und ein höheres maß an datenschutz.
Ansonsten bietet das Internet eigentlich alles was man brauch Wikipedia, Streams und Co.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2010)

... der Internet-Führerschein.


----------



## Tharian87 (19. Juni 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... der Internet-Führerschein.



qft.


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. Juni 2010)

Nacktscanner x) (also Seiten wo man Bilder hochladen kann und dann alle sichtbare Kleidung entfernt wird)

Aber nein, im Ernst, momentan fehlt mir im Internet nichts, höchstens vielleicht schnellere und kostenlose Dateienhoster.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Mir fehlt ne schneller Leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ne schneller Leitung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito. Und StreetView für Deutschland...


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2010)

Einen Download link für die Brain.exe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (19. Juni 2010)

Mehr Sodomie! Ich brauche MEHR Sodomie!


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2010)

Verstand und Anspruch


----------



## Jester (19. Juni 2010)

Eier, wir brauchen Eier!!

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ausnutzung des Internets seitens großer Firmenimperien zwecks Geldeinnahmen verschwinden... Man darf doch noch träumen :'(


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Eier, wir brauchen Eier!!
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Ausnutzung des Internets seitens großer Firmenimperien zwecks Geldeinnahmen verschwinden... Man darf doch noch träumen :'(



Du willst Nigeria Connection stürzen? Na viel Spass bei der Arbeit xD


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Mir fehlt im Internet:

More porn!
Abzockseiten müssen vernichtet werden!
Moar porn!!!!
Betrugsseiten die mir einen Download versprechen und plötzlich will sich ein Virus von alleine runterladen. Ich hasse diese Seiten ....
MOARRRRR pr0n!!!!


Scherz, es gibt genug pr0n für alle im Internet ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (19. Juni 2010)

Tharian87 schrieb:


> qft.




look at my horse, my horse is amazing, give it a lick [...]


----------



## The Paladin (19. Juni 2010)

Ich meine, ich will eine datei runterladen und google diese Datei. Ich klicke auf ergebniss nummer 1 und plötzlich kommt die Meldung das mein PC Virengefährdet ist usw.

Lösung: So schnell wie möglich Alt+F4 drücken

Noch schlimmer war es als ich Game one geschaut habe und die Seiten gezeigt haben von Spieleentwicklern. Ich hab mir gedacht, cool, ich will mal sehen was die alles erreicht haben. Ich google die Seite die in Game one gezeigt wurde, und wieder kommt so ein sch**ß Virus.

Jede Seite kann so einen Virus enthalten, also zeige nicht mit den Finger auf Leute und lache sie aus!


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Einen Download link für die Brain.exe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://brain.yubb.de/brain.exe


----------



## Skatero (19. Juni 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich will eine datei runterladen und google diese Datei. Ich klicke auf ergebniss nummer 1 und plötzlich kommt die Meldung das mein PC Virengefährdet ist usw.
> 
> Lösung: So schnell wie möglich Alt+F4 drücken
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hast du einfach falsch gegoogelt?


----------



## nemø (19. Juni 2010)

Fett-absaugen.homemade.com
sonst ist alles da, pizza, trinken, pr0n, wow


----------



## boonfish (19. Juni 2010)

ein deutsches hulu. 
oder wenigstens das Nutzen des english/amerikanischen ohne VPN-tunnel. Also ohne beknackte Ländersperre. 
Allgemein hinkt das deutsche Fernsehen in Sachen Internet, im Vergleich zu den Amerikanischen Sendern, deutlich hinterher. 

außerdem würde ich mir gerne online Pizza bestellen...

ansonsten kann ich auf den ganzen social-schwachsinn:'Ich-schmeiße-meine-persönlichen-daten-für-jederman-zugänglich-im-internet-umher'-Quatsch verzichten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> ansonsten kann ich auf den ganzen social-schwachsinn:'Ich-schmeiße-meine-persönlichen-daten-für-jederman-zugänglich-im-internet-umher'-Quatsch verzichten.





Selor schrieb:


> Noch habe ich keines gesehen, was eine Zwangsanmeldung erfordert, wenn es erkennt das man im Internet ist...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> außerdem würde ich mir gerne online Pizza bestellen...



das ist schon ziemlich lange möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

